# I need electrical help



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks pff got it took care of today


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Man just rig it up and run you an extension cord across the house


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

In pensacola off 29


----------

